

Samsung 3D Vertical NAND crams a Terabit on a single chip - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/samsungs-3d-vertical-nand-crams-a-terabit-on-a-single-chip/

======
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty interesting part. I was pretty convinced that the FLASH guys
had nowhere to go with respect to geometry limitations, clearly I was wrong.
:-)

